# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  حمل الفيديو من Youtube بالصيغة التي تريد

## khaled1963

Alive YouTube Video Converter


كيفية التحميل من الموقع


عند فتح موقع Youtube نقوم باختيار الفيديو الذي نريد تحميله


ثم بعد ذلك نختار رابط الملف



شرح تنصيب وعمل البرنامج














































[/align]





















لتحميل البرنامج



http://www.alivemedia.net/files/Aliv...oConverter.exe



لتحميل مولد السيريال


http://www.2shared.com/file/2674273/...47/keygen.html


.

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على الشرح المفصل للطريقة 

تقبل مروري

----------


## ابوالشرع

*كل الشكر لك اخي khaled1963 على الشرح

الصراحة بعد شراء جوجل لسايت يو تيوبي اصبح العديد من المشاكل وزيادة في الكونترول على السايت ....

مثلا كان يوجد الإمبدد لينك قبل الشراء و كنت استعملة لوحدة بدون برامج لعملية الداونلوود

لكن راح اللينك ..... ...بس مع الريال 11 الأمور تمام

شكرا مرة اخرى اخي khaled1963 لموضوعك الجميل

و لا تحرمنا من مواضيعك الشيقة

تحية احترام*

----------


## Xitooo

> *كل الشكر لك اخي khaled1963 على الشرح
> 
> الصراحة بعد شراء جوجل لسايت يو تيوبي اصبح العديد من المشاكل وزيادة في الكونترول على السايت ....
> 
> مثلا كان يوجد الإمبدد لينك قبل الشراء و كنت استعملة لوحدة بدون برامج لعملية الداونلوود
> 
> لكن راح اللينك ..... ...بس مع الريال 11 الأمور تمام
> 
> شكرا مرة اخرى اخي khaled1963 لموضوعك الجميل
> ...


*هوه احنا شغالين على الريل بس مشكور أخي على الشرح الجميل  و البرنامج الاجمل 

يعطيك العافي*ة

----------


## khaled1963

> *كل الشكر لك اخي khaled1963 على الشرح
> 
> الصراحة بعد شراء جوجل لسايت يو تيوبي اصبح العديد من المشاكل وزيادة في الكونترول على السايت ....
> 
> مثلا كان يوجد الإمبدد لينك قبل الشراء و كنت استعملة لوحدة بدون برامج لعملية الداونلوود
> 
> لكن راح اللينك ..... ...بس مع الريال 11 الأمور تمام
> 
> شكرا مرة اخرى اخي khaled1963 لموضوعك الجميل
> ...



هذا يعني ان البرامج لا بلزم للأخوه الاعضاء

بما انه عندك الريال بليير

اذن احذف الموضوع

لأنني اخطأت حين وضعته هنا



وعذرا من الاداره الكريمه

----------


## ذكرى

> هذا يعني ان البرامج لا بلزم للأخوه الاعضاء
> 
> بما انه عندك الريال بليير
> 
> اذن احذف الموضوع
> 
> لأنني اخطأت حين وضعته هنا
> 
> 
> ...



اخي khaled1963 موضوعك اكثر من رائع واتمنى عدم حذف الموضوع انا استفدت منه وان شاء الله بيستفيد الجميع وشكرا الك 

اختك في الله ذكرى

----------


## ابوالشرع

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled1963
					




هذا يعني ان البرامج لا بلزم للأخوه الاعضاء

بما انه عندك الريال بليير

اذن احذف الموضوع

لأنني اخطأت حين وضعته هنا



وعذرا من الاداره الكريمه




لة يا رجل العفو منك 

على ما اضن انك افهمتني غلط .... ليس بس موضوعك جميل و راح اوضحلك

اخي العزيز

الصحيح متل ما حكيتلك انة كنا نستعمل لينك الأمبديد و نزل الفيديو و بعدين صرنا نستعمل الريال 11

بس كلة كان ينزل بصيغة الفلاش ( FLV. *)  يعني كان الفيديو بده كودك خاص عشان يشتغل

ولا زال يحتاج كودك خاص بوجود الريال 11

أما بالنسبة لموضوعك فبستطاعة الأعضاء التحميل من موقع اليو تيوبي بعدة صيغ

و من الممكن غض النظر عن الحاجة الى كودك ( مشغل ) حتى يعمل المقع

و موضوعك مفيد و لا يوجد نية للحذف أصلا .............

 تقبل مني تحية تليق بكم اخي

ولا تحرمنا من مواضيعك المميزة*

----------

